# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  La Comunidad Valenciana, al frente del ahorro hídrico en materia de riego y consumo de agua en España

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...en-espana.aspx

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

La Comunidad Valenciana, al frente del ahorro hídrico en materia de riego y consumo de agua en España
La Comunitat Valenciana es la más eficiente en el consumo de agua de toda España con un 15% menor a la media española. Además, la Comunitat reutiliza el 35% del agua que se reutiliza en toda España con sólo el 10% de superficie de regadío nacional. 


05/08/2010 
GOBIERNO C.A. VALENCIA- El vicepresidente tercero y Conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino, ha asegurado hoy que la Generalitat sigue potenciando todas las infraestructuras hídricas que abastecen y dan servicio a nuestro territorio, lo que nos permite mantenernos líderes en el ahorro hídrico en materia de riego y consumo de agua en España. 

El vicepresidente ha asegurado que reutilizamos directamente el 35% del agua que se reutiliza en toda España, cuando tenemos tan sólo el 10% de la superficie del regadío español. Contando tan sólo la reutilización directa, reutilizamos casi el doble de agua depurada que la segunda autonomía que más reutiliza, que es Murcia, y que Andalucía que es la tercera. Por ello, y contando la directa y la indirecta, reutilizamos el 65% del agua que depuramos, lo que nos convierte en líderes absolutos en España. 

Juan Cotino ha hecho estas declaraciones en la visita a las obras de modernización de regadío tradicional que el Gobierno Valenciano está ejecutando en la Real Acequia de Escalona, a la altura del municipio de Villanueva de Castellón. En este acto también ha estado presente el presidente de la Real Acequia de Escalona, Federico Andrés Clement. 

El vicepresidente tercero ha asegurado que nuestra autonomía mantiene un consumo de agua por habitante un 15% menor a la media española, en materia de riego. Para ello, y sólo en 2008, la inversión económica de la Generalitat en esta materia superó os 96,4 millones de euros. Con los datos reales de consumo de agua, nuestra Comunitat se sitúa líder en el ahorro de consumo hídrico por habitante y año con 68 m3 por habitante, mientras que Madrid tiene 87,9 m3, Andalucía mantiene un consumo de 80,1 m3, Catalunya 73,3 m3, Castilla la Mancha 76,2 m3, y Galicia 73,85 m3 entre otras autonomías. Mientras que la media española se sitúa en 79,8 m3 por habitante. 

Además, la Comunitat Valenciana es la 4ª comunidad con mejor calidad del agua depurada, pero sólo por detrás de autonomías con mejor disponibilidad de agua y menor población, como La Rioja, Navarra y Aragón, y muy por encima de otras comunidades tan pobladas como Cataluña, Andalucía o Madrid. ha explicado el Vicepresident tercero. 

Cotino ha recalcado que en porcentaje de riego por goteo respecto a la superficie de regadío somos líderes junto con la Región de Murcia, con un 74 de superficie transformada a riego localizado, frente a tan sólo un 42% de media en España. 

El vicepresidente ha recordado que la Generalitat lleva invertidos, entre obras ya ejecutadas y en ejecución, más de 63 millones de euros en el Plan de Modernización de Regadíos Tradicionales de la Real Acequia del Júcar, a los que habría que sumar otros 15 millones de euros más de inversión realizada hasta el momento en la Acequia Real de Escalona, con lo que estos más de 78 millones de euros de inversión del Gobierno Valenciano demuestran los enormes esfuerzos que estamos haciendo para la modernización de esta zona agrícola. 

El volumen de hectáreas de regadío modernizadas gracias a estas obras es de 1.107, en las que un volumen total de 1.985 usuarios se beneficiarán de las mismas.

----------

